# Speaker Help-Polk RTiA3, VM10 or TSi200



## caddman11 (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't know which ones to get and need some help. I bought klipsch quintet iii for my home system with a Acoustech PL-200 sub. The Klipsch's are just too nasaly and tinny for my mains so I'm going to use them for my sides and rears powered by a Yamaha 7.1 receiver. I am looking for better mains that will be more musical while still fulfilling the needs of a surround system. I'm looking for advice. Help please.:help::help:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HomeTheaterShack. What is the amount of money you feel comfortable spending?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## caddman11 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have found all the speakers list about at or below $350. They do need to hang on a wall. The VM10's are close outs and have the highest retail, but with 2 3" mid/woofs and a dome. I don't know if they will do the job musically.


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are limited to on-wall speakers only (I'm assuming a woman was involved in that decision) maybe you could consider in-wall speakers too. I know it would involve a lot more architectural work but you would have many more options with larger drivers & a smaller price tag. Polk Audio RC65i would be a good option.


----------



## caddman11 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, I have Infinity towers now and she hates those---use to have DQ10's and she really hated those. So now they have to go on the wall.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You are up against a pretty difficult situation. On Wall Speakers usually cost more and are at a performance disadvantage.

PSB's Image T45 are available in a wide variety of simulated Wood finishes and many find them to be quite attractive. DMC-Electronics sells the T45 for 479 (749 MSRP) and they are truly excellent Speakers that would represent a huge upgrade over your current Front Speakers.

Here is a link for the Speakers they are located about half way down the page:https://dmc-electronics.com/Default.htm
Here is a Review of the Speakers:http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/psb_image_t45.htm

I realize they are a bit more than your stated budget and are Floorstanders, but they really are quite attractive with several Finish choices and sound great
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I love my T45's but I see the need for WAF I would also recommend PSB B25
you can pick these up from DMC for $319 or from Saturday Audio Exchange for the same price and both are A-Stock. Here is a review from Stereophile


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

stellamary said:


> PlayStation games were created by large companies such as Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo with the development of technology. These companies tried to create more technologically highly developed videogames and introduce it in the market...The game support process is being the valuable source through this post....keep sharing.


I just hate off topic forum spammers! addle:


----------



## caddman11 (Mar 16, 2010)

Me too!!!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

jackfish said:


> I just hate off topic forum spammers! addle:





caddman11 said:


> Me too!!!


Help us out, guys! That's why we have that little "REPORT" button there!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Toby Jack said:


> If you are limited to on-wall speakers only (I'm assuming a woman was involved in that decision) maybe you could consider in-wall speakers too. I know it would involve a lot more architectural work but you would have many more options with larger drivers & a smaller price tag. Polk Audio RC65i would be a good option.


Inwall speakers are not too bad of a choice if installed properly. I put some parasound inwalls with 8'' drivers in and at first could not stand how they sounded, so i took them out and took sealing caulk and sealed the studs all around the paremeter of where the studs met the sheet rock on both sides then i took automotive dampining sheets (dynamat) and placed it on the drywall (inside the cavity of coarse) afterthat i took expanding foam in a can and sprayed carfully into the cavity at the bottom as to act as like a bottom of the enclosure afterthat took automotive undercoating and sprayed the entire interior of of what was now an enclosure let it dry for a couple days reinsalled the speakers adn they were like night and day. They went from sounding like an alarm clock radio to acctually have some punch and not too bad of sound. Just an idea if you decide to go the inwall route.:flex::bigsmile::T 
oh yeah then i painted them the wall color and you don't even notice that theyare there.


----------

